# Old Columbia frame ID



## Chiburi (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello I posted this in the General Discussion and figured it might belong here. Any idea of a date and model this was? Thanks


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 17, 2018)

Sorry forgot full frame pic


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 18, 2018)

This picture I found looks close.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 18, 2018)

This bike belongs in the pre 33 antique bike forum. You will get more information about the bike over there. I’m not a Columbia guy but it’s a very nice bike. Welcome to the CABE...


----------



## Chiburi (Sep 18, 2018)

anders1 said:


> This bike belongs in the pre 33 antique bike forum. You will get more information about the bike over there. I’m not a Columbia guy but it’s a very nice bike. Welcome to the CABE...



Thanks for the help. I will move it over there.


----------

